
How Sqreen blocked a major ATO attack against themselves - jdreyfuss
http://link.sqreen.com/9Dx8eS_W
======
ziddoap
Always funny seeing a company touting their own security, and then when you
click on the link you find out their certificates are..

> _" Firefox does not trust this site because it uses a certificate that is
> not valid for link.sqreen.com. The certificate is only valid for
> 1click.sg."_

